# any interactive websites for building custom passives?



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm itching to kick back in my recliner with a pair of mids and tweets in bookshelfs, a solderless breadboard, and a bin full of misc caps and other stuff involved in tweaking a custom passive. however, i'd like to get a baseline for where to start and such. i'm familiar with some of the circuits but just want to give a project like the dayton br1's my own personal touch. also have a great pair of cabinets for an 8" woofer, 2" dome, and 1" tweet i'd like to eventually build a custom passive for. drivers would most likely be the dayton classic 8's, dayton textile dome mids, and the tweets used in the br1 set.

tia!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

:slaps forehead:

just did a search and found what i was looking for. i'll get back with what i've found to run past some of you.

would these charts be suitable to get started?
http://www.termpro.com/articles/xover2.html


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/FRDtools.html


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

those are good starting point but i wouldnt design my passive solely around those... you need to take actual measurements.


----------

